
7 Things Happen to You When You Are Completely Honest - uladzislau
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/10/7-things-happen-to-you-when-you-are-completely-honest/
======
thomasd
"Life is a series of failures punctuated by brief successes". That's the most
precise way of looking at life I've ever seen.

The example of Google can further be boiled down to just aligning your
interest with your users. Google did fantastically well because they send
users to other sites as fast as they can (doesn't matter that a user spend
less time on Google as a result). And they make sure PageRank algorithm does
just that.

That is also why dating websites won't be as successful. Dating websites rely
heavily on repeat users. That means, their users dates have to go badly for
them to return. Their interest and the user's interest don't align.

